
Show HN: FaaStest – Serverless Platforms Benchmark Made Easy - nwb-ella
https://www.faastest.com/
======
ArtWomb
This is cool. And yes for those considering "serverless" those latencies are
real world typical even apart from cold starts ;)

I use httpbench quite a bit. It's replacing CLI tools like ab, siege. And you
get programmatic access to concurrent loads.

Building an enterprise-grade front end could actually generate real customers.
Is there any chance you'll provide an interface that allows anyone to run any
arbitrary uploaded code for testing performance?

~~~
nwb-ella
Thanks! and Yes - for specific tests you can use FaaSbenchmark. If there is
something you believe that other people in our community will find helpful -
you can create a pull request.
[https://github.com/nuweba](https://github.com/nuweba)

